# What's your opinion on the Hemp / jojoba used with Dr Bronner's?



## Mildreds.naturals (Jun 8, 2015)

Curious to know anyone's input on if they think that Dr. Bronner's Liquid soap uses Hemp and jojoba as a part of the saponified oils, or do you think it is just used as a superfat? Considering their emolliency, I was just wondering if anyone has used them as such in their recipes or their best guestimate with Bronner's version?

Considering their formula and the fact that it must have a superfat coupled with Tocopherol to be able to provide the emolliency it does.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't feel that Dr.B's is emollient at all, I would be surprised if that soap has any SF.


----------



## Susie (Jun 8, 2015)

Same here.  Truly unimpressed with Dr. B.  Of course, I tried it after I started using my own soap, so I could try to get as good as them.  Figured out really fast that I like mine better.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 8, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I don't feel that Dr.B's is emollient at all, I would be surprised if that soap has any SF.


 
True that. To date, all the people I know that have used it found it to be terribly drying, too. My brother and SIL bought a gallon size of it once thinking it would be a great natural-type soap to use for the family, but everyone ended up hating it because of how drying it was to their skin. I told them it was because of the high coconut in it (they didn't know the difference between saponified coconut oil and unsaponified coconut oil at the time). They now use it to clean their bathrooms instead (they say it works great for that). lol

The only people I can think of that might really like it as a skin soap are those with super oily-type skins.


IrishLass


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 8, 2015)

I ended up mixing the peppermint Dr. B with some of my liquid castile and it was much better. Even my high coconut oil LS isn't as drying as Dr. B.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 8, 2015)

I find Dr. Bronner's really drying too.  The only time I use it is I am pre-conditioning my hair before shampooing, it is good then because it is so stripping that it gets the oil out faster if you use it to shampoo.


----------

